# Deus Ex Machina



## Eryndur (Oct 30, 2007)

_A gigantic tree-like structure... opaque eyewear... smiling gleeful faces... self-awareness... liquid white-hot rock... darkness, then light.. a voice, sinister...

"The following constructs are hereby purchased by the Throne of Cyre, and are Her Majesty's sole property. As per the Throne's wishes, they are designated as follows: 6th Special Operations Squad, Eston Company, 3rd Army. Units are:

3AC-42X. Function: Heavy Infantry.
GR8-C15. Function: Heavy Infantry.
GSU-13A. Function: Heavy Infantry, Equipment Repair.
R7-2B3. Function: Medium Infantry. Wilderness Adaptation.
SD-85. Function: Reconnaissance, Subterfuge.
IWM-13. Function: Experimental Element-based Magical Support.
AR-88. Function: Tactical Support, Unit Repair and Augmentation.

All units are operational and programmed for warfare. Primary objective: protect the land and citizenry of Cyre. Welcome into being, warforged..._

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ONE YEAR LATER~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

"It's a hell of a mess, Corporal, I won't lie to you," shouts Colonel Dansern over the unceasing bombardment. "We're holed up in this valley with the cursed landslide to our rear, and stinking Marguul tribesmen entrenched along the road."

A searing flash of red is accompanied by a low whine outside the dun canvas tent. You and the colonel duck instinctively as the ensuing explosion rocks the ground beneath your feet.

The slim Cyran warlord steadies himself against the map-laden table. The everburning torches staked into the ground are almost an afterthought, as the night sky outside the tent is constantly alight with the strobing effects of devastating sorcery. 

"Filthy traitors! We've problems enough with Karrnath and Thrane, and now this! They send Breland packing, and suddenly they think they've got a nation! A nation of what, I ask you? Snot-dribbling, slack-jawed, hunchbacks?"

Dansern rubs his handlebar moustache in frustration, his most recognizable trait. "Enough of that. Corporal Erran, bring your squad of _things_ in here. I want to have a look at them."

Outside, the wind howls through the mountain passes, chilling every man to the bone. But you are not men. You all stand rigid, entranced by the exchange of wondrous magicks. The towering height of Pargon's Peak looms over everything in sight. The camp is laid out below on the valley floor, a thousand small white tents dotting the rocky landscape. Horses scream in the distance, terrorized by the spell artillery. A few uncontrolled fires are hastily being put out. The stars are blotted out from the smoke. Somewhere, unseen yet heard to the south, a battle rages. The chaos, the darkness, the struggle to persevere -- it all calls to you on a deep level, something you can't quite understand. 

It feels as though you were born for this. You know of no other existence. War is your sole purpose.

[sblock=OOC]Erran is inside the command tent with Colonel Dansern. The rest of the party is just outside. The tent is on a small rise that overlooks the main camp. Pargon's Peak is the largest mountain in the Seawalls. It is the entrance to the famed Seven Caves. Until last year, this was Cyran land, but the upstart nation of Darguun now battles to withhold it.[/sblock]


----------



## Mellubb (Oct 30, 2007)

GSU-13A also known as Fixem has a pin of isignia marking the regiment he was given by one of the soldiers for repair work to a non-standard issue short sword a while back.  Fixem is installing the pin into his forearm when the corporal comes to gather them.  Fixem has become a sort of go-to-bot to fix up items that aren't exactly autorized for soldiers to have.  Fixem has a strict no questions asked policy and works for trinkets of metal he uses to decorate his body.  He would probaly do it for free if he didn't enjoy the process of shaping his given body so much.


----------



## Redclaw (Oct 30, 2007)

Yes, Sir!  Erran shouts, working to be heard over the din.  He quickly steps out into the magic-rich air, ducking instinctively with each flash of color or sound. 
 Form up, Tin Soldiers!  The Colonel's ready to inspect your soulless selves!  Show him what you're made of!  Erran does his best to hide his frustration that the 'forged don't seem phased by the artillery.  
Then his eyes finally notice what the repair unit is working on.  Fix'em, haven't I told you to stop adding non-standard decorations to your shell?


----------



## Voda Vosa (Oct 31, 2007)

"Yez zir" the metallic voice of SD-85 'spider' sounds somehow not serious, as always. His thin and rather small body erects from his usually encumbered position.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 31, 2007)

*IMW-13 - Warforged Druid "Dog"*

IMW-13, self-designated Dog, turns and smartly salutes at his superior officer.  Unlike the others here, its plating is made of ironwood, and it reflects no light from the sorcerous battle above.

"Yes sir," he says in a clipped voice, and taps his fingers on his thigh.

"Small Dog, heel," he commands, and a hip-high sleek-furred hound trails right behind the warforged as it enters the tent.


----------



## Mellubb (Oct 31, 2007)

Fixem replies  Yes, sir you did.  But you also said I should show pride in my unit. That is all I am trying to do sir.  as he slowly stands up.   When does the Colonel expect us?


----------



## Necro_Kinder (Oct 31, 2007)

Craft barely hears the orders given to him. Partly because of the noise of the spell barrage, and partly because he is so fascinated by it. "Yes, Sir" he says with a salute, then walks into the tent.


----------



## Zurai (Oct 31, 2007)

Grace turns away from his fascinated observation of the magical artillery bursting all around at the Corporal's call. "Yes sir. Presenting for inspection." Grace's shell gleams almost like hematite in the flashes of explosion in the night sky.


----------



## Redclaw (Oct 31, 2007)

Mellubb said:
			
		

> When does the Colonel expect us?



The young half-elf rolls his eyes at at Fix'em's lack of understanding of the military world. The Colonel wants to see you now, soldier.  Are you going to keep him waiting?
[sblock=Mellubb] Yes, I fully understand the irony of that, considering your recent return stateside.    [/sblock]
[sblock=ooc] Let me know if I annoy anyone with orders.  I have no real desire to take that on, but I figure for interactions with superior officers that we need to have it look like I'm in charge.    [/sblock]


----------



## Eryndur (Oct 31, 2007)

The squad enters the tent, presenting themselves at attention. An aide in the rear of the tent is filling glasses of water for your refreshment, but upon your entrance, he stares, nonplussed, and sets the pitcher down. Colonel Dansern slowly walks down the line, squinting suspiciously up at each of you. Displeasure informs every feature of his face.

"Sixth Squad. Hmm. Well, better you than the living," he mumbles under his breath. He takes a step back so he can see all of you, and places his hands behind his back.

"The situation is as follows: Pargon's Peak is the western end of this gods-forsaken front, and we're not likely to hold it. Once we fall, the Dhaakani clans of the deeps will overrun the Cyran flank, and we'll have to cede the entire southern half of our nation to this Lhesh Haruuc bastard." He pounds his fist on the table.

"If this happens -- _when_ this happens -- the Third Army will withdraw to Making, and you're on your own. You've been chosen for this assignment by General Risala herself, as your Special Operations squad apparently shows impressive adaptability." Dansern's tone of voice betrays how little he believes this.

Pointing in the general direction of the mountain, he says, "You are to enter the first of the Seven Caves, high up on Pargon's Peak. We've found a safe route to the entrance, and can guide you there. Once inside, you are to reestablish contact with a Cyran agent that goes by the name 'Coaldust'. He had numerous goblin contacts in the Seawalls, and he was charged with navigating his way underground to Marguul Pass. The queen, for whatever reason, wants to know the fate of this agent. General Risala has specifically informed me that Coaldust's mission is of the highest importance to the nation."

Dansern walks over to a satchel and pulls out a large sealed envelope.
"This contains the confidential details of his mission, of which even I am not privy. I am to warn you that the envelope is magically trapped, and will not open safely unless Coaldust's signet ring is placed on the seal. Any tampering with this package will destroy it completely, and probably you with it." He hands the envelope to Erran.

"If Coaldust is alive, report back to Making with his status. If he's dead, you must take on his mission, whatever it may be. Questions?"

[sblock=OOC]Erran's status as squad leader is only perceived as such by others outside the squad, due to the prejudice against warforged. In actuality, you are all of equal rank. The armies of Cyre have yet to allow the formation of warforged-led squads.[/sblock]


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 31, 2007)

*IWM-13 "Dog" - Warforged Druid*

"Two questions sir," Dog inquired.  "What is the appearance and race of Agent Coaldust?  Do we have identifying marks or phrases to confirm his identity?"

In a world of illusion and transmutation magic, dopplegangers and changelings, such things are very necessary.  And for Dog, keen to know the essence of things, intriguing as well.


----------



## Eryndur (Oct 31, 2007)

"He is human, a native Cyran, I am told, fair-haired and -skinned. His signet ring depicts the Crown and Bell of Cyre, as does the matching seal on the envelope. General Risala has told me that the ring is bonded to him, and cannot be removed from his finger. This should confirm his identity."


----------



## Zurai (Oct 31, 2007)

"Orders received. Mission is to rendezvous with Cyran agent 'Coaldust'. New orders will be given at that point. When does the mission begin?" Grace's voice is inflectionless as it repeats its orders.


----------



## Redclaw (Oct 31, 2007)

Erran nods crisply, eager to prove his worth despite the realization that he's the only fully living soldier being risked on this mission.  We'll find him sir.  Any mission that the Queen cares so deeply about must be important.  I assure you that we'll stop at nothing to see Coaldust's task completed.
Is there any special equipment that we'll need, or ways to get information back to Making?  I wouldn't want the Queen to wait any longer than necessary for our report.


----------



## Mellubb (Nov 1, 2007)

Fixem is quiet in front of the colonel, but is exited to be going on a special mission and fulfilling his purpose.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Nov 1, 2007)

Spider emits a "Zzzz" low, but continuous. Just like some kind of snake. His head shakes a bit from time to time.


----------



## Necro_Kinder (Nov 1, 2007)

Craft listens intently, but stays near the back so as to be able to keep an eye on the spells flying overhead.


----------



## Eryndur (Nov 1, 2007)

"You'll leave at first light, " says Colonel Dansern. "And apparently I have just what you need to make contact with headquarters in Making."

He walks over to a large wooden chest along one of the tent walls. "The messenger from General Risala brought this for you, courtesy of House Cannith. Gods know how they work, but I'm told --"

A sudden sonic thump sounds just outside the tent, as if air was suddenly slapping back into a vacuum. Feral howls issue from outside. 

"Goblins in the camp! Dhaakani place-leapers! To arms! To arms!" yells a guard. 

"Dammit," Danserns swears as something hits the roof of the tent, causing it to immediately burst into flame. He whips out his longsword. Smoke begins to fill the enclosed area.

[sblock=OOC]The tent is 20'x20'. You are in the center, closer to the entrance than the colonel. At the moment, you see no enemies, and visibility in general is dwindling rapidly as the tent fills with fire and smoke. Please see the OOC thread for my general rules regarding combat. 

Initiative:
You: 1d20+3=16
Them: 9
You win! Declare your actions![/sblock]


----------



## Redclaw (Nov 1, 2007)

Erran struggles through the spreading smoke, straining to see the exit.  As he moves, he readies his bow, and shouts, Fix'em, make sure the colonel is safe.  He needs to get out of the smoke.   Finally, he emerges from the burning tent looking for a target.   Calmly nocking an arrow and drawing careful aim, he lets his arrow fly.
[sblock=ooc] If he spots a target (spot check=11 ), he will take a shot, preferring hobgoblins then goblins.  Attack roll=16, 17 if within 30'.  Damage roll=8 +2 if goblinoid, +1 if within 30'. [/sblock]


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Nov 1, 2007)

Orders given to Fixem to tend to the general, Dog exits the small, smoke-filled space.  Smoke wasn't good for Small Dog.  Once clear, he leans down and touches Small Dog on the head, murmuring a few words in the ancient Druidic language.  There's a faint green glow, and Small Dog's teeth now emenate magic.

"Small Dog, guard" he says forcefully, and prepares to draw his scimitar to defend the camp.

OOC: [sblock]Move action to get out of the tent, and then cast _magic fang_ on Small Dog.  Concentration check of 16 if needed.[/sblock]


----------



## Kaodi (Nov 1, 2007)

Rather quiet and unassuming up until this point, the final warforged springs into action. 

" Unit 3AC-42X will intercept and terminate all intruders, " he says stonily, pulling his warhammer from his belt. 

3AC-42X moves out of the tent and scans the camp for enemies to engage.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Nov 1, 2007)

Like if he is returned to life, Spider get in four legs, and then moves quickly out of the tent. There, his head spins, looking for a target. With his shortbow in hand, he loads an arrow, with a somehow smile on his metal face.


----------



## Mellubb (Nov 1, 2007)

Fixem quickly scoops up COL Dansern with a short "Come with me, Sir." and moves to follow Spider out the door.


----------



## Zurai (Nov 1, 2007)

As soon as the commotion begins, Grace turns and moves through the door, drawing its sword and saying, "There are enemies. We will remove them."

[sblock]Grace moves out of the tent, drawing its sword during the move action. If it spots an enemy immediately, it'll move to engage. Grace's shield is more-or-less always worn on its arm unless it is specifically ordered to put it away.[/sblock]


----------



## Eryndur (Nov 1, 2007)

Outside, the torch-lit scene on the commander's hill is chaos. Cyran guards clash with a pack of much smaller goblins, who howl viciously as they launch themselves bodily onto their prey. Other goblins shoot fire arrows into the tent. About one hundred feet away, near the rim of the hill and the path that leads down to the valley floor, a taller menacing figure stands with hands on hips. A shimmer of force surrounds it, and it appears to be wearing a rag-tag robe bedecked with dozens of tiny bones and skulls.

_Hobgoblin_, thinks Redclaw immediately, heart racing with hatred. His arrow races through the narrow space of enjoined combatants and seems to slow down the tiniest bit as it breaches the shimmering shield surrounding the creature. It thunks home into its side with a satisfying meaty sound. The hobgoblin spellcaster clutches its side in pain.

As everyone races out of the tent, Colonel Dansern in tow, the goblin troops turn en masse to regard you with gleeful predatory eyes. You can see their gazes lock onto the fuming Cyran commander. Those with bows immediately train them on Dansern.

As Grace leaps forward into the melee as the others size up the situation, Dansern yells to a nearby guard, "Get the chest out of the tent, sergeant! The warforged need the final messengers!" He tries unsuccessfully to free his arm from Fixem's iron grip.

[sblock=OOC]Erran hits, dealing 10 points of damage to the hobgoblin. Here's a rough map of the situation. To the east the hill drops off gradually to the valley floor. To the west, the hill abuts a larger mountain. Two squares = 5 feet.



Zurai can still use this round to attack should he wish, since he said he was moving to engage. I need an action from Craft before it's the gobbos' turn.[/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (Nov 1, 2007)

Spider shoots his arrow to one of the archer goblins in a fast move.
OOC: Attack: 10 (http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1347707)
Dmg if hit: 2 (http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1347712) if sneak attack is possible add 6 (http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1347714)


----------



## Zurai (Nov 1, 2007)

Grace will engage the goblin archers threatening the commander. Since they can't AoO him (as they're wielding ranged weapons), he'll do his best to wedge himself into their lines so that they can't easily five-foot step away from him to fire. He'll attack the nearest one.


OOC: 
Attack roll: 11
I'll add an action point to that: 6
Total attack roll: 17
Damage: 7


----------



## Redclaw (Nov 1, 2007)

Erran looks around and sizes things up.  We need to get the colonel to his horse.  That's his best chance.  
Drawing another arrow, Erran moves between the goblins and the line of horses, dodging incoming fire.  He settles in to a spot that gives him a good view of the enemy, then takes another shot at the hobgoblin.
[sblock=ooc] Shot at hobgoblin, +4 for 11 .  I'll action point it for a +5 a total of 16, dealing 4 points of damage if it hits. [/sblock]


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Nov 1, 2007)

_Chest.  Needs the items from the chest,_ Dog thinks, and looks back into the tent.

"Small Dog, guard, stay!" he commands, and goes back into the smoky tent, hoping to grab the important chest with the "final messengers" in it.


----------



## Eryndur (Nov 1, 2007)

The goblin archers' attention on the colonel is immediately distracted by the the warforged paladin barreling into their midst. One of the foul creatures is messily dispatched.
[sblock=OOC]Grace hits, killing a goblin archer.[/sblock]
Dog runs back into the flaming tent, attempting to dodge the raging fire and find the chest.
[sblock=OOC]Reflex Save vs. DC 15 to avoid catching on fire. Rolls 10+1=11. Failure. Takes 1d6=2 points of damage.[/sblock]
The flames curl up his ironwood hide, catching on bits of cloth, and causing searing pain to the druid. He reaches the chest through the flame. It looks as though it is unlocked.

Meanwhile, one of the guards swarmed by two goblins manages to gut one with a dagger, throwing it off him.

[sblock=OOC]Erran's and Spider's actions will have to wait til next round, as they've both acted already this round. Dog running back into the tent counts as part of his 1st round move. He is on fire, and will need to make Reflex saves each round until doused. I still need an action from Craft, then it is the goblins' turn. Here's the updated layout (PCs are noted by the first initial of their name):


[/sblock]


----------



## Mellubb (Nov 1, 2007)

Once out side of the smoke filled tent Fixem drops the Colonel and draws his great sword.
 Drop Colonel=swift action
 Draw Weapon= move action
 Ready to attack any goblins/hobgoblin that moves within 5 ft of me.  
1d20+4=9 plus action point 5 =14 to hit.
damage= (2d6+4) 10


----------



## Voda Vosa (Nov 2, 2007)

Spider draw his sword, and goes tumbling after Grace, trying to get cover from his shield.


OOC: I don't know if you missed my actions, or if you pass them by, because spider miss the shot.


----------



## Eryndur (Nov 2, 2007)

Voda Vosa said:
			
		

> Spider draw his sword, and goes tumbling after Grace, trying to get cover from his shield.
> 
> 
> OOC: I don't know if you missed my actions, or if you pass them by, because spider miss the shot.




[sblock=Spider]No, I assumed your action this round was to move outside the tent and size up the enemy. I suppose you could also immediately let fly with an arrow, but your roll does indeed miss. Remember that in any case, you've already acted this round, and can't tumble toward Grace until your next turn. We're still waiting for Necro and the goblins to act before we start round 2.[/sblock]


----------



## Necro_Kinder (Nov 2, 2007)

Craft grabs Fixem as he drags the colonel and infuses his armor, making it surge with magic.

[sblock=OOC]Craft infuses Fixem with Magic Vestment[/sblock]


----------



## Mellubb (Nov 2, 2007)

Sweet!!


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Nov 2, 2007)

_Note to self: must find water.  Deactivation is not an option._

The pain sears Dog as it opens the chest and scoops out the contents, not bothering with such things as order and neatness.  It tries to protect the things inside as it runs out of the tent.

_Further note to self: must find water *soon.*_

Small Dog, outside the tent, snaps visciously at anything hostile that has the misfortune to cross its path.  Goblins were always a favorite target during training.

OOC: [sblock]If necessary, Small Dog will attack with a mighty 11 for a bone-crushing 6 points of damage.[/sblock]


----------



## Eryndur (Nov 2, 2007)

Fixem feels a shiver run through him as his composite plating glows briefly at Craft's touch. [Fixem is now +1 AC.]

Inside the fiery inferno that used to be a tent, Dog collects what appears to be seven clockwork mechanisms with folded filigreed wings. [Collecting these is a standard action.] He remembers that there is a watering trough near the horse pickets, where her donkey is also tied.

The two Cyran guards move quickly to protect the colonel, who is not wearing any armor, much to his dismay. Just in the nick of time, too, as the remaining goblin archers shoot a volley in their direction.

Grace takes advantage of the distraction to swing mightily at the nearest archer. [AoO. 1d20+3=12. Failure.] The little feral creature dodges the wild swing and is able to get off a shot anyway. One arrow takes a guard in the throat, and he collapses, clutching his throat as blood jets between his fingers. The other guard takes an arrow in his shield, and he moves directly in front of Dansern, stepping over his fallen brother. The other arrows fall short of the mark. 

Another swarmed guard falls under hacking, wickedly curved blades. The goblins look up from their handiwork, blood-spattered, and make a break to the other end of the hill, apparently to help protect their hobgoblin commander.

The skirmishers behind the archers race forward, blades beared. Three clash with you. One swings low under Erran's guard, but the half-elf manages to roll sideways and avoid the blow. Another goblin engages with Grace, but ends up looking stupidly at his weapon as it clangs uselessly off of the paladin's rock-hard hide. Another makes a break for the colonel, but knows it needs to get through Fixem's towering form first. It attempts to hamstring the warforged, but Fixem barely notices the annoyance as its blade doesn't even leave a mark. 

The remaining three goblins race forward, but cannot engage this round.

In the distance, the hobgoblin picks himself up and shoots his clawed right hand forward. Two shimmering bolts of yellow energy fly unerringly across the plateau and ram home into Colonel Dansern chest. He moans in pain as his lone guard looks frantically around for the source of the attack.

[sblock=OOC]End of Round 1. Your turn. Redclaw, let me know if you want to use your last post as this round's action. You can change it if you wish. Updated map:

[/sblock]


----------



## Zurai (Nov 2, 2007)

"Soldiers rush their archers! Archers, take that wizard!"

Grace whirls with the momentum of its attacks, darting its sword again and again at the nearby archers. Its movements are measured and steady but fluid as it presses the attack, making sure the enemy knows it will pay for any attack against the Colonel.

[sblock=OOC]Grace's attacks and damage, round 2 (1d20+3=10, 1d8+2=4)

Grace misses. Man, that d20 hates me.

Grace will continue to threaten as many archers as it can, ignoring any melee goblins that attack it until the archers are down. If a melee goblin moves to the Colonel through a space Grace threatens, though, he'll AoO if he has one left.[/sblock]


----------



## Redclaw (Nov 2, 2007)

[sblock=ooc]I'll keep the post, but adjust the movement to just be a 5' step out of the reach of the goblin that attacked me. [/sblock]


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Nov 2, 2007)

Items gathered, Dog turns at a run and dashes for the horse trough at a run by the shortest route feesible.

"Small Dog, heel, guard!" he calls as he runs.

_Must retrieve necessary supplies.  Possibly can use extra mounts to provide distraction to aid commander..._


----------



## Voda Vosa (Nov 2, 2007)

OO: I'll change my actions for round two if it is ok. I misunderstand in the first place in which round we where.


----------



## Kaodi (Nov 2, 2007)

Disregarding the suggestion of his fellow warforged, Grace, 3AC-42X moves to flank one of the goblins menacing the Colonel's guard, ignoring any danger posed by the other combatants. Whether this is out of a foolish belief that he is not vulnerable to the blades of the diminutive goblins, or because of the apparent side benefit of putting himself in between some of the archers and the Colonel's, who knows. 

Attack, Damage:1d20+5=12, 1d8+2=8 
Action Point: 1d6=4 

All that is important at this moment is that one unlucky goblin may look very unattractive with a hammer head buried in its skull.


----------



## Eryndur (Nov 3, 2007)

Grace's follow-up swing flies harmlessly over the head of one of the goblin archers as Erran shifts to his right to gain a line of sight to the distant hobgoblin. His arrow strikes true again, and the spellcaster whirls around, plummeting over the hill's edge and out of sight.

Dog attempts to dodge the flames as he races out of the tent.
[sblock=OOC]Reflex save vs. DC 15. 1d20+1=5. Failure. Takes 1d6 = 4 damage.[/sblock]
He emerges wreathed in flames and runs as far as he can toward the horses. As the druid nears the colonel, his eyes widen at the frightful sight. Dog's hound barks as he leaps to his master's side.

3AC runs between the burning tent and his companions, and with a single blow, turns the lone guard's opponent's head into a bloody soup.

[sblock=OOC]Voda, no problem with changing your action. I need actions from Voda, Mellubb, and Necro. I'm also going to assume that LogicsFate is not joining us, so R7-2B3 goes *pop* out of existence.[/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (Nov 3, 2007)

SD-85 Spider looks for the goblin most close to him, and shots an arrow. *"Terminating enemy.... In process"*


OOC: atck: 9 (http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1350884) -I wont roll damage, since he obviously fail.-


----------



## Mellubb (Nov 3, 2007)

Fixem drops the colonel to the ground.  He quickly draws his greatsword and attacks one of the approaching goblins.  
1d20+4=9 plus action point 5 =14
damage = 2d6+4=11


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Nov 3, 2007)

_Deactivation is not an option unless it accomplishes primary mission..._ Dog thinks with some urgency as it runs, remembering its lessons.  The colonel had given this top priority, and to fail as soon as it had begun would mean Dog was a waste of resources, and thusly had no meaning or purpose.  It must... not... deactivate yet!

OOC:[sblock]If Dog can get to the horse trough this round to stop the burning, then that's what he'll do.  If not, then he'll execute a drop, roll, and roll (because he ain't exactly stopping right now) to extinguish himself before continuing.  Falling unconscious would be a very inauspicious start to his career.[/sblock]


----------



## Necro_Kinder (Nov 3, 2007)

Craft hefts his morning star, sprinkling it with a pinch of rabbit fur. As it bursts forth into flame, he raises his shield and moves to engage the archers.

[sblock=OOC] Craft infuses his morning star with weapon augmentation, making it a _flaming morning star, then moves towards the nearest goblin archer._[/sblock]


----------



## Eryndur (Nov 3, 2007)

Spider whirls around, loosing an arrow at point blank range, but the confused goblin whirls at the same time, oblivious to the fact that his head was very nearly taken clean off.

Fixem steps forward and takes a gigantic sweeping strike at the tiny goblin in front of him. The creature sees the warforged's attack coming a mile away, unfortunately, and rolls under the blow, coming up swinging.

Near the colonel, the humanoid torch that is Dog drops to the ground, and rolls in the dirt in an attempt to douse the flames.
[sblock=OOC]Reflex Save vs. DC 15, with +4 bonus. Rolls 1d20+5=19. Success.[/sblock]His efforts are rewarded, and he lies in the dirt briefly, collecting his thoughts, smoke rising off his back.

Craft closes with an archer fifteen in front of him, flaming morningstar held high.
His target attempts to loose a shot at the artificer, but the shot careens off his adamantine hide. [Craft AoO: 1d20=19.. Success. Damage: 1d8+1d6=8.]Craft brings his morningstar down in a quick retaliatory strike, and the goblin turns quickly into slightly charred mush.

The guard on the north side of the hill is brought low by the goblins attacking him. They unsling bows from their backs and train them on Dansern to the south. Two of the original archers loose arrows at Spider and Craft. The artificer manages to bring his shield up in time, but the rogue takes one in the shoulder, dealing 3 points of damage. The last archer drops his bow in favor of his short sword, since he has  a gigantic warforged paladin in his face.

Erran trades blows with his opponent, but the rangy creature gets the better of him, and a bright red slash opens on his right thigh, causing him to wince with the pain. It causes 2 points of damage.

With infinite disdain, Fixem bats away the weak swing of the puny being before him.

Spider's confused foe is able to focus on him thanks to the warforged's grunt of pain from the arrow in his shoulder. Spider jumps back and out of the way of the swing.

The remaining goblins, witnessing the embarrassing demise of their hobgoblin leader make a break for the edge of the hill. Two make it and disappear over the side.

Another guard falls under the blades of his swarming foes. One runs away once he sizes up the odds, and the other -- fear in his pig eyes -- digs in his quiver and pulls out an arrow with an odd package wrapped around the head.

The last guard, near his sole surviving brother and the colonel, guts both of the goblins on top of him and picks himself off the ground.

[sblock=OOC]End of Round 2. Your turn. Updated map:


[/sblock]


----------



## Kaodi (Nov 3, 2007)

Having terminate one intruder, 3AC-42X turns and takes a short step behind the next recipient of his deadly maul, the goblin menacing Spider.

Attack, Damage: 1d20+5=14, 1d8+2=9


----------



## Redclaw (Nov 3, 2007)

*Erran, 8/10 HP, AC 16, fort +4, Ref +5, Will +2*

As much as the goblin attacking him has him distracted, Erran notes the strangely shaped arrow being readied by the other gob.  Knowing that the colonel's survival is essential, he steps away from his opponent, and fires his bow at what appears to be the bigger threat.
[sblock=ooc] 5' step away from the goblin that attacked me, shoot bow at goblin with strange arrow, rolling a 21 for 4 damage . [/sblock]


----------



## Zurai (Nov 4, 2007)

Grace notices the strangely-shaped arrow out of the corner of its vision. _New variable: Arrow, unknown attachment. Training: Goblins known to use dangerous and suicidal attacks in desperate situations; these Goblins appear desperate. Threat assessment: High. Nearby Goblins appear unable to harm this unit. Course of action: Eliminate new variable._ Grace whirls and charges the desperate-looking goblin archer, ignoring the swords that clang against its adamantine shell.

[sblock=Attack and Damage]Grace's attack roll, round 3 (1d20+3=14) +2 for charging which I forgot to add in = 16.
Grace's damage roll, round 3 (1d8+2=10)
That goblin should now be a smear on the ground, I hope [/sblock][sblock=OOC]This is all assuming Erran's arrow doesn't kill the goblin. Usually 4 isn't enough even for goblins. If he _did_ kill the goblin with the strange arrow, just use my attack roll and damage on the goblin archer nearest Grace.[/sblock]


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Nov 4, 2007)

Prying himself out of the dirt, and spying the odd arrow, Dog has no time to revel in the fact that he has not deactivated.

"Small Dog, attack!" he commands, pointing at the archer.

With that, Dog will then throw himself at the colonel to drag him down below arrow range.


----------



## Eryndur (Nov 4, 2007)

3AC overreaches with his hammer, and it whistles over the head of Spider's foe, as the gobling comes to a sudden realization that its life is almost over.

Erran's arrow plunges into the mysterious-arrow-wielding goblin's abdomen, doubling it over, and Grace's sudden appearance spells its doom, as his longsword cleaves it in twain. The half-hearted attempts to harm the charging paladin on his path to the goblin bounce off his adamantine plating. The arrow drops to the ground, and Grace can see that it appears to be some sort of flare attached to the head with twine.

Dog ordered Small Dog to attack at the same moment Grace finished off the goblin, so the hound turns uncertainly back to his master, giving him a quizzical and slightly reproving look. The druid, in the meantime, bears the colonel to the ground, under much protestation.

[sblock=OOC]I need actions from Voda, Forgefly, Mellubb, and Necro. Forgefly, if you look at the last posted map, Spike is five feet north of Erran's position on that map.[/sblock]


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Nov 4, 2007)

"Colonel, goblin archer with unknown arrow was in your vicinity.  GR8-C15 dispatched," Dog explains quickly.  "Officers are favored targets."  Undoubtedly the colonel already knew that very well, but for Dog it was the first time he had actually put it into practice on the battlefield.

"Small Dog, heel, guard!" he commanded his canine companion.  He'd have to give Small Dog a treat for the aborted attack manuever.  

"With the colonel's permission, sir, this unit will see you mounted to command," Dog offers, eyes peeled for further attacks.

OOC: [sblock]I'm guessing officers are usually mounted so they can see the battlefield more easily, so Dog wants to help the colonel get to his horse so he can take command of the battlefield.  And, coincidentally, Dog can get the rest of his supplies in the bargain.  [/sblock]


----------



## Forgefly (Nov 4, 2007)

Spike bursts into action running north and grabbing the western most goblin, crushing him against his chest. 

[sblock=Ooc] 
Spike takes a move action to move north then initiates a grapple with improved grapple. 
Touch Attack, Opposed Grapple, Unarmed Damage, Spiked Body Damage (1d20+2=9, 1d20+6=22, 1d6+2=6, 1d6=3)
[/sblock]


----------



## Mellubb (Nov 4, 2007)

Fixem will attack the goblin in front of him.
Attack: 1d20+4=10 
which I am sure misses and I won't waste an action point.


----------



## Necro_Kinder (Nov 4, 2007)

Craft fights the urge to see what was attached to the goblin's arrow, and instead brings his morningstar down on the nearest archer.

[sblock=OOC] Craft moves and engages the closest goblin archer
Attack= 18
Damage=  9 (7 blud/peirce + 2 Fire[/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (Nov 5, 2007)

"Terminating enemy: Work in progress" Spider says as he shoot an arrow to the next goblin.

OOC:

spider Attack: 21 (http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1353906)
spider damage: 6 (http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1353908)


----------



## Eryndur (Nov 5, 2007)

Dansern grabs Dog by the arm and pulls him close.

 "Listen to me, warforged!" he says fiercely. "This is just a bold assassination attempt! The rest are coming! This front is lost. You must take the final messengers and get to the First Cave! Find Coaldust!" 

He points at the huge mountain behind the tent, then makes a break for the horse pickets, the two remaining guards following in his wake. He reaches them, and mounts a large white charger. His face is grim with a mixture of resignation and pain.

Meanwhile, across the camp to the north, Spike impales a thoroughly surprised goblin on his chest spikes, and the body hangs there limply, a macabre trophy.

Fixem's mighty swing cuts air as his foe rolls out of the way, while nearby, the artificer wields his flaming morningstar like a holy weapon, slaying goblin after goblin. 

A wild stroke by the goblin behind Spider misses as the warforged looses his arrow at an enemy further away, and fortuitously, it impales the hapless creature through the eye, killing it instantly.

The surviving goblins press the attack, but their pitiful blades simply bounce off the warforgeds' hides, and their arrows miss the mark. One brave creature, however, manages to slip his sword into the knee joint in 3AC's composite plating, and he sinks it half-way up the blade. The pain is excruciating, dealing 6 points of damage.

Then -- the worst happens. A lone archer, near Spike and standing over the body of the guard he slew moments ago, aims carefully along the sights of his bow, and looses a barbed arrow that cuts straight through the chaotic melee and plunges directly into the chest of Colonel Dansern, just as he rights himself in the saddle. Already horribly wounded by the hobgoblin's sorcerous energy, he stares down at the missile with a faint look of surprise, then topples to the ground in a heap. His two guards wail in anguish.

[sblock=OOC]End of Round 3. Your turn. Updated map:


[/sblock]


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Nov 5, 2007)

The colonel's final orders echoed in Dog's head, and his death did not change them.  The loss of the commander was significant, and the loss of the front meant no further action was needed to protect the camp.  

_He is dead,_ Dog thought, rising to his feet and continuing his run toward the horses.  He needed the supplies on his donkey for continued superior functioning during the mission.  Calling for Small Dog to heel and guard again, he burst into action.

"Continue the objective!" he cried as he ran.


----------



## Redclaw (Nov 5, 2007)

Erran watches in shock as the colonel falls to the goblin's arrow.  He draws a final arrow and fires at the little wretch, but he is so distraught that his missile flies well wide of the mark.  He then turns and moves toward the tethered horses, determined that they won't feed any goblins tonight, and to get his mule for the journey ahead.
[sblock=ooc] Attack http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1354214 [/sblock]


----------



## Kaodi (Nov 5, 2007)

3AC's leg buckles briefly, but he recovers, swinging his hammer at the offending goblin. 

" Vandalism of Crown property during wartime is punishable by death, " he intones as his blow shatters the pitiful creatures spine.

Attack, Damage: 1d20+5=22, 1d8+2=8


----------



## Forgefly (Nov 5, 2007)

_I have failed_ thinks Spike, "You're coming with me," Spike says to the Archer he failed to terminate.

Spike steps forward and delivers two blows in rapid succession in an attempt to knock the goblin unconscious.

OOC [sblock=Action]
Flurry of blows dealing subdual damage (1d20=6, 1d6+2=8, 1d20=19, 1d6+2=5)
 [/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (Nov 5, 2007)

*"Intruder terminated, new order issued, preparing to flee." *Spider draw his blade, and tries to hit the goblin behind him with a quick spin. *"Having more fun" *he states

Attack: 14 (http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1354765)
Damage: 7 (http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1354768)


----------



## Eryndur (Nov 5, 2007)

[sblock=OOC]Those who assumed the results of their actions are correct so far, so I'll let your posts speak for themselves this round.[/sblock]

As the remaining goblins continue to drop like flies at the hands of the 6th, Erran and Dog make for the horses. Dog's donkey remains unharmed, with his pack firmly intact.

In the midst of the melee, Spider's blade misses its target as the goblin rolls away.

[sblock=OOC]Need actions from Zurai, Mellubb, and Necro.[/sblock]


----------



## Zurai (Nov 5, 2007)

Grace will attack the nearest goblin, charging if neccesary.

[sblock=OOC]Grace's attack and damage, round 4 (1d20+3=10, 1d8+2=8) Missing horribly, even on a charge. WTB new dice![/sblock]


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Nov 5, 2007)

As Erran pulls up behind him, Dog whirls to face him, the lead rope in his hand.

"Sir, permission to commandeer mounts for rapid escape?" Dog asks.  Small Dog growls at the danger in the air, smelling the thick goblin blood, but stays at his master's side.


----------



## Redclaw (Nov 5, 2007)

Erran hides an awkward grimace.  Dog, it's just us.  You don't need to call me sir when we're out of earshot of other soldiers.  As for the horses, I was planning on letting them go so the goblins don't eat them, so your plan sounds good to me.  Erran then turns to secure his mule and supplies.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Nov 5, 2007)

Dog actually looks a little startled at the suggestion that he drop military protocol in a battlefield situation, even if it is only the two of them, and if a warforged could blink in astonishment, he might have done just that.

"Very good sir," he says finally, and takes several other lead reins of the horses.  "I don't believe I can guide more than three at a time sir, will you get the rest?"  With that Dog will select a horse and mount up, saving any particularly large mounts for the heavy infantry units they have to pick up.  Once in the saddle, lead reins for three horses and his donkey in hand, he will urge the horse onward to the rest of the units.


----------



## Forgefly (Nov 6, 2007)

Dragging the now unconscious goblin behind him, Spike runs towards the fallen  Col. Dansern


----------



## Necro_Kinder (Nov 6, 2007)

Craft moves forward to the next goblin and attacks, not hearing that the colonel has fallen

[sblock=OOC] Attack= 9
I'm just gonna assume that misses [/sblock]


----------



## Mellubb (Nov 6, 2007)

Frustrated beyond belief that this goblin is still alive Fixem attacks yet again.
Missed Again!!! (1d20+6=12)


----------



## Eryndur (Nov 6, 2007)

As Dog secures the horses with Erran and Spike racing to meet him, the rest of the 6th continues to battle the surprisingly persistent goblins, to little avail. In particular, a smaller than normal goblin with a snaggle-toothed grin continues to leap and dodge his way through the mighty swings of Fixem and Grace.

One of the creatures steps around to Spider's back, so that the rogue is surrounded, but the warforged's surprising dexterity affords him the ability to dodge the flurry of attacks from both sides. The last remaining archer takes aim at Spider, but Spider feints to his left at the last second, which brings his opponent in front of the arrow, and the archer looks on in dismay as his fellow soldier is slain by his own hand. The other two goblins continue to nip and bite with their swords, but they can't penetrate.

Meanwhile, the guards, thoroughly shaken and white-faced, look warily at Erran for orders.

[sblock=OOC]End of Round 4. Your turn. Updated map:


[/sblock]


----------



## Redclaw (Nov 6, 2007)

Erran tries to swallow away his shock and discomfort, then turns to the guards.  Each of you grab a horse and get moving.  Find the rest of the retreat and report in on the colonel's death.  In fact, if one of you can do it, bring him along to see him properly honored.  We've got separate orders.
He continues to get horses ready for the rest of his unit.  Once he's sure that he and Dog have secured enough mounts between them, he shouts to the rest of the 'forged, It's time to ride, Tin Soldiers!  Quit dancing and finish them.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Nov 6, 2007)

*"New order received, current target: weak yellow humanoid. Action: Terminate its shameful existence. Current progress: ...."* 

Attack: 10 (http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1357065) spend an action point gives +5 (http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1357068)
Damage: 5 (http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1357071)


----------



## Zurai (Nov 6, 2007)

Grace is silent as it maneuvers into position to flank the goblin frustrating Fixem, unleashing a rapid series of thrusts and slashes as it moves.

[sblock=OOC]Grace's attack and damage, round whatever-round-this-is (1d20+5=6, 1d8+3=5)

... critical fail. I want a new d20![/sblock]


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Nov 6, 2007)

"Ya, ya!" Dog calls, in the regulation cry to get the horses going to meet the other units.  They could not afford additional damage or deactivation of the other units, not with this important mission in the works.

OOC: [sblock]Just want to move the horses as close as I can to the others.[/sblock]


----------



## Forgefly (Nov 7, 2007)

Dropping the unconscious goblin, Spike rushes back into the melee to get his comrades out.
He rushes up to the goblin between Fixem and Grace and grabs the goblin, but is unable to get a grip sufficient to destroy him.

OOC:[sblock=Action] 
Touch Attack, Opposed Grapple, Unarmed Damage, Spiked Damage (1d20+2=14, 1d20+6=10, 1d6+2=8, 1d6=2)
[/sblock]


----------



## Mellubb (Nov 7, 2007)

Fixem swings again. This time his mighty swing finds its mark!!
1d20+6=24 
Damage= (2d6+4=12)


----------



## Necro_Kinder (Nov 7, 2007)

Craft, now seeing that the rest of the squad is trying to get a move on, swings at his target once more. 

[sblock=OOC]
Attack= 14
Damage= 7
[/sblock]


----------



## Kaodi (Nov 7, 2007)

Moving to assist Craft, 3AC-42X flanks the intruder and attacks again with his warhammer. 

Attack, Damage: 1d20+5=17, 1d8+2=5


----------



## Eryndur (Nov 7, 2007)

"Yes sir!" the guards reply in unison, obviously gathering their courage upon receiving orders from Erran.

One grabs the colonel's body and throws it over a horse, which dances nervously, smelling blood. The guards mount up, preparing to break for the path down the hill to the main camp.

Back in the melee, the tent inferno casts a hellish light over the blood-soaked scene of carnage. Spider stabs his opponent through the heart, killing it instantly.

Grace's fumbling with his sword brings a harsh laugh to the lips of his opponent, and the goblin easily slips out of Spike's grip. The creature's humor is quickly cut short, however, when Fixem's blade takes off its head with a clean stroke.

Distracted by Craft's flaming morningstar, one of the remaining goblins never sees 3AC's warhammer crash down and end its miserable existence.

Dog and Erran return to  the battlefield with the horses, who pull at their reins, snorting at the scent of blood and fire.

The last remaining goblin looks around vaguely, and seeing his predicament, draws a flare-wrapped arrow out of his quiver. Aiming straight up, he fires it into the sorcery-drenched night sky. In a brilliant flash of bright purple, the flare explodes, sending a shower of colorful sparks down onto the hill. The Dhakaani grins, and then prepares to meet its fate.

[sblock=OOC]End Round 5. Your turn. Updated map:


[/sblock]


----------



## Forgefly (Nov 8, 2007)

I turn to Erran, "Do we engage the Goblin Reinforcements, Sir?"

While waiting for a reply, Spike readies his sling while moving 10' north then takes a shot at the remaining goblin.

OOC [sblock=Rolls]

Ranged Attack and Damage (1d20+2=14, 1d4=4)
[/sblock]


----------



## Redclaw (Nov 8, 2007)

Erran shakes his head.  No, lads.  Our orders go beyond killing a few goblins.  We need to head up that mountain and seek this 'Coaldust'.  Let's mount up and get out of here before we lose that option.
He attaches his mule's lead to one of the saddles and rides toward the mountain pass.  Spider, you take rearguard and let us know if anything is approaching.  Craft, can you see to any damaged units?


----------



## Voda Vosa (Nov 8, 2007)

Spider holds the bloodstained short sword, and is staring at it straight. *"Mission accomplished. Vermin terminated, taking new assignment. "* Spider moves next to the horses, bow in hand.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Nov 8, 2007)

"Mount the horse from the right side of the animal, grasp the neck-hair near the front of the saddle with the left hand, place left foot in the stirrup, swing right foot over the animal, and seat yourself in the saddle.  Use the reins to guide, pull back to stop combined with verbal command 'whoa', left or ride to indicate direction, verbal command 'ya!' with loose reins and light heel tap for forward locomotion.  Keep close formation to continue unit cohesion," Dog instructs rapidly from memory only, not experience.  Its own riding lessons had been brief and perfunctory at best, as the heavy warforged were less suited for cavalry.  And horses were the third most expensive thing in the army, behind magic items like weapons and warforged, and arcanists and artificers.

Instructions dispensed to its unit, it continues with the previous orders issued by the corporal and colonel, and spurrs his mount to action to leave camp and get to the first cave as quickly as possible.

"Ya, ya!"


----------



## Forgefly (Nov 8, 2007)

Spike returns to the horses, looks them over, pats one very carefully, and runs after Dog on foot.

OOC [sblock=OOC]
Spiked Body and Horse = Dead Horse
[/sblock]


----------



## Zurai (Nov 8, 2007)

Grace easily mounts a horse and does its best to steady the horse under its heavier-than-human weight. If no one deals with the remaining goblin archer, Grace will attempt to charge it on its next turn.

[sblock=OOC]That's assuming these are warhorses, of course. Chances are Grace can't make the check to control a non-warhorse in combat. Chances also are that a normal horse can't bear a 300 pound rider very far or very fast 
Grace's mounted charge on the remaining goblin (1d20+6=17, 1d8+2=10)[/sblock]


----------



## Mellubb (Nov 8, 2007)

"I don't need a horse.  I will be more effective on foot.  If that is OK with you sir. With that Fixem will pull rear guard with Spider unless given other orders.


----------



## Kaodi (Nov 8, 2007)

( I am going to be gone likely until Monday. )


----------



## Necro_Kinder (Nov 9, 2007)

Craft gingerly tries to mount his horse, just barely succeeding. He then follows Dog's instructions on how to ride, and gallops off to try to heal the still-smoldering Warforged.


----------



## Eryndur (Nov 9, 2007)

Spike's slingshot flies wide, but the goblin simply remains standing stock still, a look of profound accomplishment on its swarthy face as Grace runs him down.

As the rest of the 6th Squad mobilizes, the guards approach on their horses. 

"A telling blow tonight," says the one carrying the colonel. "We'll be withdrawing within the week, I'm sure, but I can't say I'll be unhappy to see the back end of this gods-forsaken land. We'll report to Major Kamphas down in the camp, and let him know you're on your way. Godspeed, and may Dol Dorn lend strength to your arms."

"Cyre stands!", salutes the other guard, and they wheel their horses around and gallop towards the campfires down below.

Taking stock of the situation, you all look up the mighty face of Pargon's Peak behind you. A clear trail switchback's across the mountain face, but no sign of the First Cave can be seen in the darkness, despite the occasional explosions of sorcery. 

Inspecting the so-called "final messengers", you see that they are small, palm-sized clockwork mechanisms, insectile in nature, with intricate filigreed wings. They look quite fragile. In their current state, they appear dormant, the wings folded back across their backs, and the legs tucked underneath, almost like scarab ornamentations. Seven in total, they are obviously meant for the warforged. In the training halls of Eston, the warforged were told of devices similar to this, Cannith artifices that could attach or embed themselves in the bodies of the units, ready to be commanded by the will of each individual. Most of those currently prevalent in warforged units are made by Cannith artificers, but rumors abound of more powerful and ancient devices that have been recovered in the lost continent  of Xen'drik. How this is possible, considering the recent creation of warforged, you do not know.

The time is now 1:00 am, and everything is dark and eerily quiet as the tent is now a pile of ash and glowing embers.

[sblock=OOC]I'm surmising that 6 PCs are riding horses, and Spike and Fixem are on foot. In addition, Erran and Dog are bringing a mule/donkey. Tell me your general plan of action, including how and when you plan to heal yourselves.[/sblock]


----------



## Forgefly (Nov 10, 2007)

'_We need to find a defensible position until Craft and Fixem can repair the other units_' thinks Spike, "Sir, I think we need to get under cover and find a spot where we can guard against any further goblin incursion while we repair the damaged units"


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Nov 10, 2007)

"That seems a sound plan.  This unit needs repair badly.  Going into the flaming tent was poor judgement," Dog says, hanging its head a bit.  "A defensible position from further goblin attacks would be advisable."


----------



## Redclaw (Nov 10, 2007)

I fear that defensible postions are going to be hard to find at this point.  We need to get away from here before more goblins arrive.  Our best bet might actually be to get to the first cave and use that, or to hope we find something along the path up the mountain.


----------



## Zurai (Nov 10, 2007)

"We must move. We do not know the purpose of the goblin's flare. It may bring reinforcements, or it may be a signal for artillery bombardment. Either would impede our mission." So speaking, Grace begins to ride off toward the trail up the mountain.


----------



## Eryndur (Nov 11, 2007)

The squad begins the arduous journey up the mountain face. Even by torchlight, the footing is treacherous, and the horses stumble more than once. The mules, of course, simply plod onward. The campfire-dotted valley below drops out of view as you ascend, and all sound recedes to the echoing clip-clop of the horses' hooves. The magical bombardment continues, but you are too focused on the next ten feet in front of you to notice.

After two hours, you reach the treeline. Only bare rock greets you ahead and above, and still no sign of the cave entrance. Your weariness pulls at your legs, and your wounds, untreated, are likewise sapping your strength. You need rest, and soon.

[sblock=OOC]Anyone with Survival can make a DC 20 roll to find an appropriate camping spot. Should everyone fail, another Survival roll at DC 15 will be required to further navigate the mountain path while exhausted.[/sblock]


----------



## Redclaw (Nov 11, 2007)

Erran, exhausted and feeling lost as he rides up a mountain in the middle of the night with nothing but a squad of constructs, searches desparately for a suitable place to rest.  Sadly, he is so distracted by his sorry state that he is utterly unsuccessful. 
[sblock=ooc]first survival roll 13 
second (if necessary) 23 [/sblock]


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Nov 11, 2007)

Dog knows the horses need rest, Small Dog needs rest, and the corporal needs rest too.  And food.  And water.  And the rest of them needed at least a mildly defensible position for the fleshy ones to sleep and the other 'forged to repair each other.  He bent his skills to the task, hunting along the trail for a place large enough for them all to rest for the night...

OOC:  [sblock]I totally find a place with not only a defensible position, running water, and fodder, I think I might have also uncovered a nice inn with good prices and decent service!   Survival check is a 27.[/sblock]


----------



## Mellubb (Nov 11, 2007)

After we establish camp Fixem begins repairs on Dog.  
Repair Dog (1d20+7=19)
Plus Action point1d6=1


----------



## Voda Vosa (Nov 11, 2007)

Spider rolls his head side to side, trying to spot any threat. He seems restless


----------



## Forgefly (Nov 12, 2007)

Spike will attempt to hide near the entrance of the camp and keep an eye out for anyone following.

OOC: [sblock=Rolls]

Hide Check:Hide Check (1d20+2=14)

Spot Check:Spot (1d20+2=19) 
[/sblock]


----------



## Eryndur (Nov 12, 2007)

[I'll update late tonight with some specs on the camp.]


----------



## Necro_Kinder (Nov 13, 2007)

Craft starts work on magically repairing 3AC, and then continues to work on the others through the night as well.

[sblock=OOC] 
Craft will use Repair Light Damage, repairing 7 damage. If need be, he'll also try to repair Spider during the night, with a craft check of 22.[/sblock]


----------



## Zurai (Nov 13, 2007)

Grace will stand guard as best it can. It absent-mindedly wipes down its sword and armor while it watches out into the darkness.


----------



## Eryndur (Nov 13, 2007)

In the pitch black of night, Dog manages to sniff out a suitable campsite a bit off the trail. It is a low overhang of rock that is sheltered from the biting wind by a few happily placed boulders. It is nigh invisible from the trail, but Dog spots it just as the party is about to pass it by.

From the patches of scorched rock underneath the overhang, you can easily see that this spot has been used many times by explorers over the years.

You set up camp with military precision, letting your training take over. Soon enough, watches are set, and the arduous process of repair begins. Erran falls asleep immediately, and Fixem and Craft spend the rest of the night working on their companions.

They are finishing repairs well after the sun rises, when Spike, who was on last watch, spots a small figure coming down the path from above. The sun is behind it, so no features can be distinguished, but it appears to be just over four feet tall, and a jingle of metal accompanies it with every step. It rounds the bend and into view about 50 feet away. 

[sblock=OOC]Fixem heals Dog for 5 hp, expending an AP. Craft heals 3AC and Spider for 7 hp each. Erran heals 1 hp for 8 hours of bed rest. It is now approximately 11am. Necro, note that Craft's use of Repair Light Damage counts against your daily allotment for the upcoming day, since you used it during your 8 hour rest period.[/sblock]


----------



## Forgefly (Nov 13, 2007)

'_Target acquired: Probability of enemy combatant high, but not certain.  Course of action: Quietly subdue and question._'
I attempt to get the attention of any of my comrades who might be looking my way by waving one arm behind its back.
After alerting the squad, I shrink down into my hiding spot waiting for the mysterious stranger to get close enough to jump out and grab.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Nov 13, 2007)

*"I will get it from behind..."* Spider states, before moving stealthy towards the intruder.


----------



## Redclaw (Nov 13, 2007)

Erran quickly sees his role as bait.  He sets his bow aside, but makes sure that he is otherwise armed and ready, then sets himself in clear sight of the path, pretending to be drowzy and oblivious to the new arrival.


----------



## Mellubb (Nov 14, 2007)

Fixem readies his sword and prepares for up coming ambush.


----------



## Eryndur (Nov 15, 2007)

Erran steps out onto the trail as the figure travels closer.

[sblock=OOC]Bluff vs. Sense Motive. Erran's bluff: 1d20=18. Sense Motive: 12. Success.[/sblock]

The ranger pretends to yawn and stretch the kinks out of his body. At the same time, he surreptitiously sizes up this new arrival. It is a goblin -- Dhakaani, judging by the altitude. He is stooped under a massive pack of gear, pots, pans, bells, and tools. One pointed ear is bent at an odd angle, and his left eye is a cloudy white. The other stares piercingly at the half-elf.

"Ah hee hee!", he chortles. "What be this? Another traveler -- it's been such a long time since old Kamma has had a visitor. And one so tired, too, and at this hour! Adventuring to be done, my lad, indeed!" At this, he points at the sun directly above you. "And how do you call yourself, my boy?"

He says all this in a rapid stream of the goblin tongue, which, fortunately, Erran understands. Everyone else, hidden by the boulders and out of sight, can hear the goblin speak, but cannot make out a word. It is obvious, though, judging by the goblin's tone, that he is speaking cordially.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Nov 15, 2007)

_What is that?  Non-combatant by appearance.  Non-combatant *goblin*, which could mean spy or deceptive scout._

"Small Dog, guard," Dog says shortly.  After the raid last night, Dog had given Small dog the regulation three pats and an ear-rub, as well as a treat for a job well done.  And that had somehow ended up as a one-hour belly rub while Craft was repairing Dog.  So Small Dog was quite ready and eager for more goblin biting... but not yet.  Not until the order was given or a definite threat was determined.


----------



## Redclaw (Nov 15, 2007)

Erran, surprised by the goblin's tone, decides to see how much information he can get out of the traveler.   Aye, there is always adventuring to be done, good Kamma, but it's never wise to do it with a tired mind.  I am Erran, and I would greatly like to hear what you know of the area, and what adventuring opportunities you know of.  What is such a heavily laden traveller doing so far up the mountain, for example?  
[sblock=ooc] Erran will attempt to assess this goblin's intentions, sense motive +2 for a nat 20, 22 total [/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (Nov 15, 2007)

Spider moves silently until he is behind the goblin. Like a statue he remains there awaiting orders.

[sblock=OOC]
Move silently: 15 + 7 = 22 
(http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1374994)[/sblock]


----------



## Zurai (Nov 15, 2007)

Grace does its best to stay out of sight and keep the horses quiet. It knows it's a frontline soldier, not suited for ambushes or sneaking around. It prefers to fight straight up, if at all.


----------



## Mellubb (Nov 16, 2007)

Fixem remains poised ready for someone to make a move.


----------



## Forgefly (Nov 16, 2007)

Spike continues to watch the road to watch for any other travelers and any comrades of this mysterious goblin.


----------



## Eryndur (Nov 18, 2007)

"Erran, eh?", says Kamma, sizing the half-elf up, grinning all the while. "Cyran, by the looks of you, with a hint of Aerenal, yes? Well, you're almost officially abroad, then, ain't you? Har-har! This will soon be, well ...er.. not-Cyre! Har-har!"

He shakes his body, causing his pack to rattle noisily. "As for me, this is my home, my abode, as it were. Pargon's Peak and the Seven Caves! Kamma's! No goblin, not even Dhaakani, goes as high as Kamma. Now, when I see non-goblins, I thinks to myself -- 'Must be going to the Seven Caves to die.' Is this what you are about, Erran of Cyre?"

Meanwhile, Spider silently glides past in the shadows of the mountain face, unnoticed by either.

[sblock=OOC]Sorry about the absence, folks.[/sblock]


----------



## Redclaw (Nov 18, 2007)

Erran smiles and nods as though caught in some mischievous undertaking.   I have heard of these Seven Caves, but in truth know little about them.  I would be indebted to you for any information you can give me, for I would much rather go to the Seven Caves and live.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Nov 18, 2007)

Spider jumps and take the goblin from the back. "Sor...PRISE!" he shouts. "Resistance will be punished." he states as he subdue the goblin.


----------



## Eryndur (Nov 18, 2007)

[What is Spider doing in game rules? Grappling? Attacking with a weapon? If so, is he trying to deal non-lethal or lethal damage?]


----------



## Voda Vosa (Nov 18, 2007)

[Grappling. I forgot to note that and the roll. *17 *(http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1379835)]


----------



## Eryndur (Nov 19, 2007)

Spider barrels into Kamma, taking him completely unawares, and slams him into the ground. The air rushes out of the goblin as a few pots go careening off the side of the mountain. The warforged has an iron grip on the small creature. Kamma regains enough breath to wail, "Erran of Cyre, you've tricked me! Have I bared steel, approached hostilely, spoken threats? Please do not rob poor Kamma!"

Nearby, under the hidden overhang, Grace feels that something is "off" or "wrong" with what just happened. It is does not mesh with his developing sense of what is just and/or right.

[sblock=OOC]Kamma gets no AOO, since he was unaware of the attack, and he fails the opposed grapple check, taking 2 points of nonlethal damage.[/sblock]


----------



## Zurai (Nov 19, 2007)

Hearing the scuffle and the goblin's protesting tone of voice, Grace emerges from the overhang to see Spider pinning the small creature under his bulk.

"SD-85, what is the meaning for your unprovoked assault? The small one seemed willing to provide information without violence. It will not likely be so cordial now. In addition, you revealed our presence to anything else that might be watching."

Grace's words are cold and inflectionless, but inwardly it knows that errors in judgement such as this need to be dealt with immediately and forcefully.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Nov 19, 2007)

*"This unit has reveal his presence, but not the presence of the others. That was your doing." *spider states, as he rise the goblin up. *"I mean no harm to you goblinoid. This was a simple test to see if you have someone hidden." *Spider looks to his back. *"You possessions are not to be subtracted."*


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Nov 19, 2007)

Dog looks up at SD-85's swift attack, but keeps himself and Small Dog in concealment for now.  

_GR8-C15 has a logical point.  SD-85's attack was not wise..._ it thinks.  "Wise" and "wisdom" are not terms that it understands well, but he thought it had something to do with the "common sense" often mentioned by his instructors.  Somehow he thought this qualified.  SD-85 was impulsive, a trait certain to eventually lead to deactivation if not tempered with caution.


----------



## Redclaw (Nov 19, 2007)

Erran struggled to hold back his anger at Spider's precipitate action.  I apologize for my companion's actions, good Kamma.  You have shown nothing but kindness to me, and I did not order him to attack you.  His word is good, however, and you can rest assured that we will not take anything from you.  We will, if all of your good will is not lost, ask for information about the caves, as I was trying to do.


----------



## Forgefly (Nov 19, 2007)

Spike continues his surveillance of the path, listening in on the dispute on behavior and tries to puzzle out why the goblin and Erran are so upset.


----------



## Mellubb (Nov 20, 2007)

Fixem also remains still.  Still not knowing the goblins intentions.


----------



## Kaodi (Nov 20, 2007)

Their cover blown, 3AC-42X emerges from " hiding " to take up a position guarding the road in the direction the goblin came from.

" The humanoid appears to be sympathetic to the enemy. Trust in his intentions is unwarranted, " he says mechanically.


----------



## Eryndur (Dec 4, 2007)

Kamma dusts himself off with a "harrumph", then stares wide eyed at 3AC as he emerges from the overhang. Whirling around, his thin-lipped mouth gapes open as he stares into Spider's depthless eyes.

"The Mekniks! Kamma has heard of your kind, oh yes! Cannith brood! I am not surprised, given your parentage, that you are precipitous in the extreme." He turns back to Erran. "Why, Erran of Cyre, so you bring Mekniks to the Seven Caves? What is it you seek?"


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Dec 4, 2007)

_The information he asks is not to be known by outsiders.  Orders were clear.  He might have to be deactivated..._  For some reason the thought gives Dog a mental chill, a bizarre sensation that makes him shake his head firmly to get rid of it.  Small Dog pokes him with his nose and stares at him, uttering a soft whine.  He sometimes did that when Dog got these odd sensations.  A little confused, Dog scratched Small Dog's head to reassure him the situation was normal...


----------



## Redclaw (Dec 4, 2007)

Erran thinks carefully about his answer, and decides that there is only one way to make sure that they are performing their required task.  Why it is as you say, good Kamma.  I come to explore the caves, as many adventurers do.  The fact that my companions are crafted of metal and wood, rather than born of flesh and blood, doesn't change the fact that all beings need wealth, and that wealth can be found in such places, even if it is burried in Coaldust.  He watches the goblin carefully, searching for any sign of reaction to the name.


----------



## Eryndur (Dec 6, 2007)

Kamma eyes Erran craftily. "Cleverly spoken, Erran of Cyre, and no doubt true. Very well, I will guide you and your two precipitate friends to the First Cave," he says, pointing up the slope. "But I cannot speak of coaldust in Pargon's Peak. Deep in the southern Torlaac Moor, buried in the peat, can coal be found, but up here, no. But dragonshards -- oh yes. Yes indeed. The First Cave is vast beyond measuring, with many branchings, each named for the wyrm that supposedly delved it. Hidden tunnels, known only to Kamma, lead to the other Caves, but many First Cave branchings lead beyond Pargon's Peak to exits elsewhere in the Seawalls. Kamma knows of them all."

He looks at 3AC and Spider cautiously. "Well met, newly found traveling companions."


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Dec 6, 2007)

_An unlikely source of intelligence.  Can this Kamma be trusted?  We shall have to keep an eye on him at all times._  Dog stays hidden though, until their officer gives them the signal to approach.


----------



## Redclaw (Dec 6, 2007)

Realizing that both of the sneakier warforged have already revealed their presence, Erran shrugs at Kamma.  I guess if you're going to be kind enough to guide us, you should know that there are a few more of us.  He then motions to the hidden Tin Soldiers, waving them out to the path.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Dec 7, 2007)

*"SD-85 greets you." *Spider states


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Dec 7, 2007)

Dog steps out of cover, leading his mule, Small Dog at his heels.

"IMW-13 reporting," Dog says solemnly, staring down at the little kobold with his impassive mien.


----------



## Forgefly (Dec 7, 2007)

Spike steps out from his hiding spot among the rocks.   You may call me "Spike" if you have need.
Turning to Erran, "If you are ready sir, perhaps we should continue up the mountain?"


----------



## Redclaw (Dec 7, 2007)

Yes, of course.  Good Kamma, if you would.  Erran, thoroughly uncomfortable with being called sir, gestures for Kamma to lead them along.


----------



## Eryndur (Dec 7, 2007)

Kamma gapes at the assembled party of warforged. "Uhhmm... right-o. Mekniks galore. Well then, off we go."

He shoulders his pack and starts up the path. "Mind your step!" he says over his shoulder.

The morning air is bitterly cold above the treeline, and the footing is indeed treacherous on the rocky scree. The sun passes its zenith, and after a few more hours of painful ascent, Kamma calls a halt in the middle of the path.

He points up the side of the peak, which at this location is littered with heaped boulders along a fairly gentle slope. "Here we leave the path. Up these boulders we must climb now. First Cave is beyond. Only Kamma knows this, so lucky you are indeed. Continuing to follow the path will lead you only to impassable crevasse."

He hoists himself up onto the first boulder and grins down at you. "Up we go!"

[sblock=OOC]The boulders are between 4 and 6 feet tall each, and are stacked haphazardly on the slope in a manner that allows for climbing. Ascending this area requires 3 successive climb checks at DC 10. If you use a rope or other aid, this DC drops to 5.[/sblock]


----------



## Forgefly (Dec 8, 2007)

Spike begins climbing up the boulders and makes some progress before falling as a boulder shifts beneath him.

[sblock=ooc] 
Climbing (1d20+2=19, 1d20+2=4, 1d20+2=12)
How far do I fall? Down just one boulder or to the bottom?
[/sblock]


----------



## Eryndur (Dec 8, 2007)

[sblock=OOC]If you fail by more than 4 points, you crash onto the boulder below you, which isn't really that far anyway. You will suffer 1d3 points of nonlethal damage. In this case, Spike takes 3 points. Should anyone fail all three rolls, that person will take 2d6 points of lethal damage.[/sblock]


----------



## Redclaw (Dec 8, 2007)

Erran steps up and struggles his way up the rocks, determined not to give the goblin the satisfaction of seeing him fall.  Secretly he wonders if this _shortcut _ is just goblin humor.
[sblock=ooc] Climb checks--
1d20+3 = 15, 7, 10 [/sblock]


----------



## Zurai (Dec 8, 2007)

Grace begins to climb up the path, but its heavy adamantine plating betrays its name and Grace slips, crashing down onto the boulders below with a tremendous clatter.

[sblock=Ouch]climb checks (1d20-3=-1, 1d20-3=2, 1d20-3=0)  Even with ropes that'd be 3 fails.[/sblock]


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Dec 8, 2007)

Dog helps up the falling Grace, dusting off the heavier warforged.  He then looks at Small Dog, the horses, the mule, his supplies, and the rapidly ascending (and decending) warforged, and taps its own shoulder in a substitute for the throat-clearing sound softfleshes made to call attention to oneself.

"Corporal Erran, we have a tactical supply issue," he says.  "The horses and mule cannot climb the boulders.  Yet their presence when we let them go may indicate out own to enemy scouts.  In addition, Small Dog will need assistance with the ascent.  This unit has rope to assist with the ascent, but will be overburdened with gear if forced to abandon the mule."

Dog hesitates for a moment, and glances at the placidly-grazing mule and the half-dozen horses.

"The animals may come to harm if allowed to wander," it adds rapidly and a little quietly.  "They could fall into the hands of the enemy."  Tacking on a tactical reason to his last comment seems to make Dog a little more comfortable.


----------



## Redclaw (Dec 8, 2007)

Any suggestions, Dog?  I fear that heading into an immense collection of caverns isn't the best choice for them either.
For now, I would suggest we use your rope to haul Small Dog and supplies up the boulders, and then redistribute the gear so that our stronger members carry much of it.


----------



## Kaodi (Dec 8, 2007)

3AC-42X shifts his shield to his back and retrieves the rope and grappling look from his pack. Once he has found suitable purchase, he attempts the ascent.

Climb: 1d20-3=13, 1d20-3=14, 1d20-3=12 

Despite being perhaps the bulkiest of the bunch, he ascends easily.

" Some of the supply units may be suitable for rough terrain, " he says, pointing to a mule. " Resources should not be surrendered to the enemy if it can be avoided. "


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Dec 8, 2007)

3AC-42X had a point, but the rough boulders were a substantial obstacle for any hooved creature but a mountain goat.  The corporal's idea was practical and straightforward, and his orders, of course, would trump anything.  Still, he had asked for suggestions.

"The mule, at least, would be useful for... future needs.  Kamma, what further obstacles lie ahead?" Dog asks the goblin, addressing him directly for the first time.


----------



## Mellubb (Dec 9, 2007)

[sblock=OOC] Sorry for the prolonged absence.  There was a huge srorm here and I lost power late tuesdaynight.  I am back now and redy to go.[/sblock]

Climb check number 1 (1d20+5=16) 
Climb check number 2 (1d20+5=15)
Climb check number 3 (1d20+5=23) 

Fixem easily makes his chacks and will aid anyone else who needs it although hi will tease them as he does so.


----------



## Eryndur (Dec 9, 2007)

Fixem, 3AC, Grace and Spike start up the bouldered slope after Kamma, quickly discovering that climbing and traversing giant rocks was _not_ a priority in House Cannith, apparently. Fixem and 3AC make it all the way up without too many problems, but Spike slips off one boulder, knocking a new dent into his armor. Erran follows his squadmates, and has a little trouble at one point, but manages the ascent. Above and below, though, everyone cringes as Grace loses his grip and crashes onto every boulder on the way down, the metallic echoes of his descent echoing off into the still blue sky. He comes to rest at the bottom of the slope, battered and broken.

[sblock=OOC] Erran takes 3 points of nonlethal damage. Grace, unfortunately, takes 9 points of regular damage, and he must ascend again. I need rolls from Dog, Spider, and Craft.[/sblock]

[sblock=if Fixem, 3AC, Spike, or Erran succeed at Spot check DC 22]As Grace takes his decidedly un-graceful swan dive, you notice a smile flit briefly across Kamma's face.[/sblock]


----------



## Zurai (Dec 9, 2007)

Grace wordlessly picks itself up off the rocks and begins to ascend again, this time using the rope 3AC set up. With the added assistance, it manages to make its way to the top.
[sblock=OOC]Invisible Castle hates me. Grace will take 10 the whole way since it has a rope now; that's 7's against DC 5.[/sblock]


----------



## Redclaw (Dec 9, 2007)

Spot (1d20+7)= 22 
Erran scowls and says quietly to 3AC, Watch the goblin closely.  I think he may be enjoying our struggles a bit too much.  Maybe we shouldn't be so quick to trust him.   Speaking up for all to hear, Let's lower a rope to help the others up, and to haul up any gear that we need to bring.  What of it, Kamma?  Is there anything else coming up that would get in the way of bringing our mule?


----------



## Voda Vosa (Dec 9, 2007)

Spider starts to climb, using his iron hands to grasp the bare rock. 

http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1415605


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Dec 9, 2007)

Dog looks at the horses, the mule, his supplies, and his ascending squadmates, and freezes for a second in indecision.  He shudders all over, and finally goes to each horse and the mule, hauling off its bridle and saddle, and speaking to it quietly for a moment in the Druidic tongue, carefully scratching it around the ears.  Then it turns it away from the mountains, and gives it a slap on the rump to get it going away from the squad.  Hauling up a full-grown horse or mule on the rope they had was not a fesible proposition.  Hopefully the beasts would find good masters.

Dog takes the riding and pack gear and tries to stow it in the crevices around the rocks, or under bushes, or even burying them if there's time.

He then ties its supplies to the rope and lets its teammates haul them up, waits for the rope to come back down, and then, with great care, makes a rope harness for Small Dog to make the same trip.

"Small Dog, guard," he commands his companion, points to the warforged above, and gives the animal a moment's scratch on the head.  This was a very unnatural situation for a canine, and extra reassurance was needed, according to his instructors.  Once Small Dog was safely at the top, Dog grabs the rope himself, and slowly but surely hauls himself up.


----------



## Kaodi (Dec 9, 2007)

Spot: 1d20+1=21

( I do not suppose that a natural 20 counts on a skill roll? I was thinking to myself as I rolled that, " You know, I bet I will roll a 20 on this and it still won't be enough, " hehehe... )


----------



## Forgefly (Dec 11, 2007)

Dusting himself off Spike begins again to climb the boulders to the top.

[sblock=OOC]
Spike is a little more successful this time perhaps because of the rope
Spike Climbs again (1d20+2=15, 1d20+2=19, 1d20+2=14) 
[/sblock]


----------



## Eryndur (Dec 11, 2007)

The horses and Dog's mule look forlornly up the slope at their former masters, and are soon lost from sight as the party ascends the slope successfully. Kamma gathers everyone around, staring up at them as he lifts a matted fur hood over his pointed ears.

"Gets very cold now. Erran of Cyre should protect himself. Mekniks -- umm, you too, I suppose. Kamma is very sorry you had to leave beasts behind. Many others who have crossed Kamma's path have had to do the same. We must ascend this slope of snow and ice and reach the rock wall yonder, near the peak. There lies the entrance to the First Cave."

Shouldering the extra baggage from the pack animals, you trudge upwards into knee length snow. The sensation is new to the warforged in the party, and unpleasant, as it causes a stiffness in their wooden muscle and metal skin. Grace, already battered, fairs the worst, and soons finds himself lagging behind.

After many hours of plodding travel, the sun sinks behind Pargon's Peak, shrouding the eastern face in shadow. The cold, already bone-chilling, drops to mind-numbing levels.

Finally, you reach a near vertical wall of solid rock, bereft of snow. The granite face stares back at you impassively. Kamma, his frosted breath coming out in short gasps, calls a halt. "We must enter before night descends, or we will not live out the night. Lucky for you once again, Kamma knows the entrance."

He happily turns to the rock face and begins to shuffle alongside it, his nose pressed up against it. After a few minutes, his grin drops from his face and he takes a step back, staring at the wall. 

"All is not well, friends. I fear the entrance has been disguised from poor Kamma, by who knows what agent. And after all the delightful guests Kamma has deliv-- uh, brought to the Seven Caves! Woe!"

[sblock=OOC]Sorry, Kaodi, a natural 20 doesn't cut it, unfortunately. All PCs are currently -1 on any Dexterity-based rolls. Grace is -2. The time is now 6:30 pm. The sun will set in approximately one hour.[/sblock]


----------



## Forgefly (Dec 12, 2007)

'_Kanma has betrayed the squad._', thinks Spike

Spike dashes over and grabs Kanma by the collar lifting him up into the air.

" I believe you are about to explain yourself Kanma, thoroughly!" intones Spike in the passionless tones of the warforged.

[sblock=OOC]
Spike believes Kanma is flatfooted if he is not Spike will spend an action point to ensure he catches the sneaky goblin.
Touch attack, Opposed Grapple, Forgo grapple damage (1d20+2=13, 1d20+6=18)
If Kanma wasn't "suprised" Action Point (1d6=1)
[/sblock]


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Dec 12, 2007)

"The goblin's words are deceptive," Dog agrees, and next to him, Small Dog begins to growl, showing his teeth.


----------



## Eryndur (Dec 12, 2007)

Kamma's teeth rattle in his jowls as he is shaken thoroughly by Spike. He squeals in protest. "Betrayal? Deception! No! Not me! Not Kamma! I swear, I cannot find the entrance to the First Cave! But I will! Just give me more time!"

[sblock=OOC]Dog's Sense Motive easily defeats Kamma's Bluff. Although his exact intentions are not discernable, Kamma is obviously harboring ill will toward the party.[/sblock]


----------



## Kaodi (Dec 12, 2007)

" If the humanoid is an enemy agent, the proper course of action would be termination of his life, " asserts 3AC-42X, tone neutral.


----------



## Mellubb (Dec 13, 2007)

"We do not have to kill him but, but we can not allow him to tell his friends where we are.  Perhaps we cah tie him to a tree and let the animals have him. Grace those are serious dents you have I will help fix you later."


----------



## Kaodi (Dec 13, 2007)

3AC-42X stares at Erran, confused. " I do not understand, " he says. " Why would we allow the animals and the wind to see that he expires slowly, when we can finish him now and spare him the waiting? "


----------



## Voda Vosa (Dec 13, 2007)

*"I could have done that before"*


----------



## Redclaw (Dec 13, 2007)

Erran looks around in slight horror at the ease with which the warforged talk about killing a sentient being, goblin or not.  Nay, we shan't let the elements get him.  He is still our best chance of finding this first cave, or whatever it is that he's guiding us to.  However, we need to make sure he understands that any betrayal will be the end of his life, and that he will share any fate he sends us to.  Spike, can you keep a hold of him while he finds the entrance for us.  If there is any sign of betrayal, let your spikes do their work.  3AC, you stay within reach of them, and if he breaks free of Spike cut him down.  Here he looks at Kamma, no sign of sympathy or mercy in his eyes.  

If there's anything you want to tell us, now's probably the best time.  After this, anything you're holding back is a death sentence.


----------



## Zurai (Dec 14, 2007)

Grace starts to speak as the other warforged discuss leaving the goblin helpless and exposed to the certainly-deadly elements overnight, but subsides as Erran issues a counter-order.

Instead, Grace turns to the sheer rock face and begins a meticulous search, hoping for a clue to appear. Unfortunately, Grace is a battlefield model, not meant for careful attention to detail, and turns up nothing

[sblock=OOC]Search (1d20=3). I'm going to go out on a limb and assume that fails.[/sblock]


----------



## Eryndur (Dec 14, 2007)

"Poor Kamma, untrusted by his new friends!" wails the goblin guide. "I don't know what I've done to deserve this strange change in behavior!"

Spike sets Kamma down, one hand remaning firmly on his shoulder. Grumbling unhappily under his breath, Kamma approaches the wall again. He laughs sarcastically when he sees Grace inspecting the rock to no avail. "Hard to find, eh Meknik? As I said, you see."

Everyone follows the goblin as he moves along the wall, finger scrabbling and searching. Suddenly, he looks up, and runs to the left a short distance. Where you could all swear that moments ago was merely featureless granite, there is now a man-sized opening into the mountain itself, admittedly cleverly hidden by a cracked section of stone. No detail of what lies inside can be discerned from outside, especially with the light failing fast. "Ah, here we are!" cries Kamma triumphantly. "You see, I can find what no others can!"

[sblock=OOC]A successful Spot check DC 20 allows you to notice that Kamma's previous mumblings and scrabbling seemed suspiciously like spellcasting, which just happened to coincide with his discovery of the cave opening.[/sblock]


----------



## Zurai (Dec 14, 2007)

"Yes. And you can go in first as well, just to make sure there are no more surprises." Grace turns to Spike and adds, "Keep a tight grip on it." then pulls a sunrod out of its backpack and strikes it, filling the area with light.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Dec 14, 2007)

"Small Dog, guard," Dog says firmly, wooden fingers scratching Small Dog's brindled head.  The heavy canine lolls his tongue at the goblin, sniffing the air suspiciously at the new opening.

OOC: [sblock]Got a 4 for my Spot check, so never mind on noticing the spellcasting.  http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1426048[/sblock]


----------



## Mellubb (Dec 14, 2007)

"We need to find a place to rest.  If we are attacked we may loose Grace."


----------



## Zurai (Dec 14, 2007)

[sblock=OOC]Grace isn't even below 10 hit points yet. Eryndur reduced the damage to 3 due to my DR.

Also, you're using the same text color as Erran (or one's green and one's dark green, which two are indistinguishable), which gets confusing. You've already been mistaken for him once so far.
[/sblock]


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Dec 20, 2007)

"Move," Dog says to Kamma, drawing a little closer.  The goblin's actions were deceptive and uncertain, and his presence gave Dog a feeling of being unbalanced.  It wasn't pleasant at all, and he found himself looking over his shoulder constantly.  "We must get going."


----------



## Forgefly (Dec 21, 2007)

"Let's go, goblinoid."
Spike pushes Kanma through the opening following closely behind. Staying alert for any further betrayal by Kanma, he looks around quickly and if it is apparently safe, motions his comrades in.


----------

